# Driver information center



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

On my 2013 ECO somehow i cant get get all my information working again.On the DIC display you have the highway symbol that i cant access. I can access all the other ones.I am sure it worked before,somehow i must have done something.
Any thoughts before i take it back to the dealer for help.

Thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Two push buttons on the end of that directional signal lever, one on the end resets, one on about 2" from the end changes from trip to maintenance information. Still having problems explaining that to my wife. She is still accustomed to using that end button to set the cruise, heck, I was doing the same thing in the first month or so.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

You use the menu button to go from the HWY ,CAR ,ECO.symbol. Once you pic the symbol you use the thumb wheel to scroll through each menu.

The second part is fine.It is the first one that is not working. I cant highlight the HWY symbol that shows me speed ,fuel mileage, trip and it worked earlier in the day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A common problem with mircrocontrollers is the POR, power on reset, has to set the controller program counter to zero to read the code from the beginning. One way to get a POR is to remove the negative battery cable for about ten seconds, that slap it on quick. Nothing in the car should change, all that stuff is stored in flashram.

Could be the push buttons themselves not making good contact, controller is constantly running routines checking for a switch closure, then checking again about 250 milliseconds later for that same closure. Could try hitting and holding that switch hard for a couple of seconds. Can also be corrupted code in the flashram due to just one out of a billion FET's being a tad leaky. In this case, the BCM and PCM should be replaced.

Best bet is to take it back to your dealer, its his problem, not yours.

Just received a letter yesterday from AAA stating that I have been a member since 1996 congratulating me with extra free benefits.

Guess what happened in 1996? OBD II was introduced and enforced by the EPA for this really stupid storing codes in flashram and extensive use of these crazy microcontrollers. I didn't want to be left stranded someplace with a huge towing bill. 

Flashram lets the dealers make updates easier, also makes the code writers a lot sloppier. But we end up paying the price for this crap.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info,i took the negative terminal of like you said put it back everything OK now.

Thank you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

nebojsa said:


> Thanks for the info,i took the negative terminal of like you said put it back everything OK now.
> 
> Thank you.


More worthless technical detail on that POR, these kids never put in a large enough capacitor tied to that POR pin to common, with a resistor going up to the 5 V supply. It's function is to hold that POR pin low while powering up so the controller is in the reset state. Too small of a capacitor, charges up to quick and miss that reset. Solved this problem in other controllers, by first finding that capacitor, then installing larger on in parallel with it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

nebojsa said:


> Thanks for the info,i took the negative terminal of like you said put it back everything OK now.
> 
> Thank you.


I was going to suggest disconnecting the battery but I though someone out there would have the actual answer instead of rebooting the system. Some times these stupid electronics get a mind of their own and need a "boot to the head" to get back on track.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nebojsa said:


> On my 2013 ECO somehow i cant get get all my information working again.On the DIC display you have the highway symbol that i cant access. I can access all the other ones.I am sure it worked before,somehow i must have done something.
> Any thoughts before i take it back to the dealer for help.
> 
> Thanks


Hello nebojsa

You can also find information and instructions concerning the DIC on page 5-22 of your manual. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes i did look at the manual ,but there was noting there on how to fix this problem.At the end everything is good.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It does tell me that your code is okay, but apparently a reset problem. In my long years of experience in the field of electronics, have yet to find a problem that will cure itself. It just gets worse, happens once, will happen again.

Laws of physics, for every 10*C rise in temperature, dreaded leakage currents will double, for a 30*C rise in temperature, leakage currents will be eight times as much. And not all circuits are equal, if infinitesimal at 25*C will be practically infinitesimal at 55*C if everything is right. 

By any chance, was your car sitting out in the sun when this happened? SAE standard for automotive electronics is operational from -40 to 125*C, but in some applications, had to hit up to 150*C. Ha, while still maintaining low manufacturing cost. 

Only cure is to replace those modules and that is why you have a warranty.


----------



## saxyclarinet (Nov 26, 2020)

2014 chevy cruze. DIC problem. The push to reset button at the end of the DIC works in car info mode. It does not work in Highway mode (resetting trip mileage, etc) Any insight would be appreciated. The only choices I know are to ignore it, or go to the dealer - and I suspect that they would have to pull the steering column.


----------

